# Windows Vista: Trusted Installer.



## dfreitag (Jul 26, 2006)

How do I become the Trusted Installer in Vista? Research I have done has shown that I need to be the "Trusted Installer" to make certain system changes. How do I do this?


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Trusted installer is attached to a program to allow installation. This is done by software developers for Vista. What do you want to do since running as administrator allows all system changes that I know of.


----------



## dfreitag (Jul 26, 2006)

It does not allow you to run all system changes. If you open up CMD it will show this:

C:\users\dfreitag>


If you download PStools and run:

psexec -s "cmd"

your prompt will change to:

C:\Windows\system32>

When you are sitting at that command prompt, you have 100% control over the system at the command line. You are basically running as the SYSTEM account. Vista has an account on it that you cannot log in as that has higher credentials then the local admin account. This account lets you change critical system folders, and critical registry entries. There is a way to give the local admin account the same SID number as this SYSTEM account. And I am curious as to how you do it. Does anyone know?


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Not true, you must start CMD with run as administrator, Right click on the CMD icon and Run as administrator.


----------



## dfreitag (Jul 26, 2006)

Regardless, it is still at the command line. I want those privileges at the GUI. Does anyone know how to make the Administrator SID match the SYSTEM SID?


----------



## DuckByte (Jun 6, 2009)

I download wallpaper for Win 7 RC1, decide I don't like it, locate the files in C:\Windows\Web\Wallpaper and try to delete. Told I must be a "trusted installer" to delete. Google "trusted installer" and see that Microsoft has imposed this restriction for "MY" security. This makes no sense. What's the security risk for wallpaper? It's MY computer. I should be able to delete these files.


----------



## ourselfish (Dec 19, 2008)

Download unlocker www.download.com


----------

